# How to move from 61.5 to 72.7



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

I have Dish network. My parents subscribed to get the new epix channels. We've had dish for many years. We have two dish's on the roof. One is pointed at 119, 119, 61.5. Now the problem is epix doesn't even show up in the guide. Neither does DIY HD. I live in moscow pa. Do you think this will fix the problem? Dish thinks it's our receiver but we have 2 vip622 on the acct and neither can see these channels. If so how hard is it to point the dish to 72.7 or should we call dish and bi*ch?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If you move away from 61.5 you'll lose Philly HD locals. Call up and ask to have an EA upgrade scheduled.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It isn't too hard to point a dish but if you move your 61.5 dish to 72.7 you will lose more channels than you gain. You need BOTH 61.5 and 72.7.

If you have no other receivers on the account and don't subscribe to Latino programming you can repoint the 119-110 dish over to cover 61.5 and 72.7. You don't need 77 or 119-110 if you have 61.5 and 72.7. But aiming is a challenge (DISH doesn't provide the skew calculations for aiming a Dish500 that way). Aiming the Dish500 and getting 72.7 on one side might be easier (leaving your existing 61.5 dish picking up 61.5.).

Wilkes-Barre/Scranton HD locals are on 61.5 and SD locals for those not in HD are on 61.5 (with ION on 72.7) so you won't lose anything ... what you will gain is more space on your 622 hard drives recording programs in MPEG4 SD.

Call DISH. They will make it easy. (Unless you like to play with satellite dishes.)


----------



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

I think we have latino channels but we don't speak spanish lol. So if we moved the 119/110 to 72.7 we'd still get all channels but the latino one's?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jznomoney said:


> I think we have latino channels but we don't speak spanish lol. So if we moved the 119/110 to 72.7 we'd still get all channels but the latino one's?


Unless you subscribe to a Latino package you would be missing nothing. The channels in the English packages (AT200 and up) are on 72.7.


----------



## jsfisher (Mar 24, 2003)

James Long said:


> (DISH doesn't provide the skew calculations for aiming a Dish500 that way).


The skew, elevation, and azimuth angles are easy to come by. You can use any of the satellite look angle calculators available online. Just tell the calculator the position half way between the two satellites you want (e.g. 114.5W for 110-119W or 67.1W for 61.5-72.7W).

Use the elevation and azimuth angles the calculator reports as is. Add 90 degrees to the LNBF skew to get the dish skew.


----------



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

So if I called dish would they be able to move one of my dish's to point at 61.5 and 72.7?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

To get all the HD channels from eastern arc you need to see BOTH 61.5 AND 72.7.

This can be accomplished with a Dish 500 or better with a D1000.4.


----------



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

We have 2 dish's on the roof right now that can see 61.5/110/119. I'm going to call dish tomorrow and see if they can do anything for us.


----------



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

they want to charge us for fixing their problem.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Along with all of the rest of us. It's not a problem, per se. That said, if they want to give you an EA dish installed for $95, I'd take it. I did the add Service plan, call, get service, delete and that only saved me $15.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

jznomoney said:


> they want to charge us for fixing their problem.


Why is it *THEIR PROBLEM*? You are the one subscribing to programming not broadcast from satellite you are aimed at, they have the right to charge you for servicing *YOUR* system. Maybe you should find out what you are subscribing to if you are paying for Latino programming but don't speak Spanish isn't that a waste of money, maybe that could pay for the service call.


----------



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

The guy on the phone said something about sat 129. Would it be easier for 61.5/72.7 or 110/119/129?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you want your local TV stations in HD you need to keep 61.5. That means the full 1000.4 Eastern Arc dish (or as a kludge, your Dish500 aimed at 61.5 and 72.7).

The alternative would be to install a full 1000.2 Western Arc dish and feed your current 61.5 DISH into it (there is a special input on the 1000.2 and 1000.4 dishes for a extra single LNB).


----------



## Don_Redondo (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a similar two-dish setup and would also like switch or add 72.7 and have a question about the recommendations. In my case I want to switch because my neighbor’s trees are now interfering with 119 and I now have signal issues to the point of having trouble with channel availability and guide updates. I recently tried to move the 500 for a 61.5 and 72.7 setup but that dish is mounted on a west wall and can’t physically swing far enough south. Pretty sure I can swing it just far enough to get 72.7 on the 110 LNB but didn't know if the system would work OK with no signal on the 119 LNB. Reason being, for a while now the system (722) has had intermittent trouble getting non-119 channels even though signal strength for 61.5 and 110 is good. My question is if there is something “magical” about 119 and 72.7 in terms of overall system stability – guides, updates, etc. Can the system get what it needs from any bird or does it occasionally have to phone home to certain ones? 

Note: I have considered an EA setup but got the same re$pon$e from dish. I’m willing to give this setup a try if there’s a reasonable chance the system will be happy – or at least compliant – with one active LNB on the 500. Any input appreciated.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Once your receiver knows there is no signal on that part of the LNB it will stop looking there. The problem is when the receiver wants to tune to a channel that is on a slot or transponder that is no longer working but is still in the system. Once you get the system reaimed and do your check switch that LNB will register as "no signal" and ignore it.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Don_Redondo said:


> I have a similar two-dish setup and would also like switch or add 72.7 and have a question about the recommendations. In my case I want to switch because my neighbor's trees are now interfering with 119 and I now have signal issues to the point of having trouble with channel availability and guide updates. I recently tried to move the 500 for a 61.5 and 72.7 setup but that dish is mounted on a west wall and can't physically swing far enough south. Pretty sure I can swing it just far enough to get 72.7 on the 110 LNB but didn't know if the system would work OK with no signal on the 119 LNB. Reason being, for a while now the system (722) has had intermittent trouble getting non-119 channels even though signal strength for 61.5 and 110 is good. My question is if there is something "magical" about 119 and 72.7 in terms of overall system stability - guides, updates, etc. Can the system get what it needs from any bird or does it occasionally have to phone home to certain ones?
> 
> Note: I have considered an EA setup but got the same re$pon$e from dish. I'm willing to give this setup a try if there's a reasonable chance the system will be happy - or at least compliant - with one active LNB on the 500. Any input appreciated.


I have the service plan so the total cost was $15 for the conversion to the Easter Arc. And since I'm not about to go up on the roof the service plan pays for itself. The guy spent 2+hours on the changeover on a Sunday.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

What if you didn't need 61.5? Would 72.7 be enough to get all the HD channels (coupled w/ 119/110)? And dishpointer.com is the only place I can think of to figure out what the elevation and look angle is (since you cant look up this info in the reciever), but it doesnt list 72.7, it lists 72.5, echostar 6? Is that 72.7?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

shadough said:


> What if you didn't need 61.5? Would 72.7 be enough to get all the HD channels (coupled w/ 119/110)? And dishpointer.com is the only place I can think of to figure out what the elevation and look angle is (since you cant look up this info in the reciever), but it doesnt list 72.7, it lists 72.5, echostar 6? Is that 72.7?


See http://jameslong.name/splitarc.html

It is designed around the premise of having 119-110 plus 61.5 but still shows what HD is on each satellite. There is a lot of HD on 129 and 61.5 that you will be missing.

72.5 and 72.7 are the same as far as pointing.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Good site James. I would assume one could aim a dish at 72, another dish at 61, keeping a dish500 on 110 an 119 and a DPP44 can bring all 4 together to each reciever (dishpro reciever). Allthough, from what your saying, w/ 72 and 61, there would be no need to have 110/119 unless you have mpeg2 recievers (like me).


I'm somewhat reluctant to try 129 cuz I know I've got a tree right in front of my house, at an elevation of only 20, I fear I'll hit it. If I do this, I'll try 129 first but may end up on eastern arc for HD w/ western for mpeg2's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Correct. A single Dish500 can be aimed at 61.5 and 72.5 if desired ... and as long as you don't have MPEG2 receivers or HD locals on 119-110 you don't need that arc.


----------



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

After long hours and the phone bi*ching at dish customer service my parents finally got them to come out for free and put a new dish on the roof. What crappy customer service they have. First they sent us a new receiver thinking that was the problem. Then I figured out the problem on my own was the fact we weren't seeing the right sat in space. The customer service rep didn't understand a work I was saying. So my parents called since it was their acct. and it took 2 hrs on the phone to get them to send someone out for free. I could see if we always called for help but the last time anyone touched the dishes was when dish 500 came out. Even the installer was bashing dish about there support. Goes to show you how much they care.


----------



## Bigg (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't you need a purple card for 72.7?


----------



## jznomoney (Aug 11, 2007)

The only thing the tech did was put a new dish on the roof and check the switches on the receiver.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Bigg said:


> Don't you need a purple card for 72.7?


You need a purple card for everything.


----------

